# Cooking brown rice in the slow cooker??



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone know how much water to use, what setting to put the cooker on, and for how long? I LOVE brown rice, but hate cooking it on the stove. I would love to put it on in the morning or overnight...anyone do this, or know how?

And is there a difference in water/cooking time for long grain vs short grain?
TIA~Debi


----------



## lovetomom (May 21, 2003)

I put my brown rice in the slow cooker on high for about 3 hours. I use one cup rice to about 4 cups water. It makes a really nice soft rice, easy for little people (and big people ) to digest.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks so much!! I'm going to try that tomorrow!!







Debi


----------

